# Prokofiev by Claudio Abbado



## MarcinRogalskiPL (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello everyone!

Is it possible to get this issue on CD: https://www.discogs.com/Serge-Prokof...master/517191?

I mean somethig beyond The Decca Years compilation?
I've checked almost everywhere and I find nothing.

Best to you!
Marcin


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

MarcinRogalskiPL said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Is it possible to get this issue on CD: https://www.discogs.com/Serge-Prokof...master/517191?
> 
> ...


page not found it says .


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Probably disc 5 in this set (Symphonies 1+3, Chout Suite - LSO)

https://www.deccaclassics.com/en/cat/4785365


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

If that is the one, the thing is that alternatively, the recordings are often spread on several CDs. 
But there is at least this 2CD set, with Hindemith and Janacek too:

https://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Symphonies-Sinfonietta-Hindemith-Metamorphoses/dp/B009MP8M2W


----------



## MarcinRogalskiPL (Jun 7, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> page not found it says .


https://www.discogs.com/Serge-Proko...-No1-In-D-Major-Op25-Classical-/master/517191


----------



## MarcinRogalskiPL (Jun 7, 2019)

joen_cph said:


> If that is the one, the thing is that alternatively, the recordings are often spread on several CDs.
> But there is at least this 2CD set, with Hindemith and Janacek too:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Symphonies-Sinfonietta-Hindemith-Metamorphoses/dp/B009MP8M2W


Thank you so much!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Damn! The idea of Claudio Abbado conducting Shostakovich got me all intrigued!!! On that score, the closest I could find was his very fine live recording of Khovanshchina on DGG, which uses the standard Shostakovich version, plus Stravinsky's closing scene...

Those Prokofiev recordings on Decca are justly famous, by the way!


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

MarcinRogalskiPL said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Is it possible to get this issue on CD: https://www.discogs.com/Serge-Prokof...master/517191?
> 
> ...


I think this is the recording you are looking for:
It's a set with 2 cds with Janacek and Hindemith as a bonus for you.
It appears to be an Eloquence re-release of the Decca album you linked to on Discogs: https://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Sy...bado+prokofiev&qid=1560259306&s=music&sr=1-14


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Abbado recorded a superb Scythian Suite with Chicago, really great....on DG, with Alex. Nevsky, Lt. KIje


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Ras said:


> I think this is the recording you are looking for:
> It's a set with 2 cds with Janacek and Hindemith as a bonus for you.
> It appears to be an Eloquence re-release of the Decca album you linked to on Discogs: https://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Sy...bado+prokofiev&qid=1560259306&s=music&sr=1-14
> 
> View attachment 119994


This was also referred to in Post #3+4.


----------

